# hatching turkistan roach eggs



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

i recently bought some turkistan roaches which arrived yesterday and i have already found 3 egg sacks/pods, iv heard that they hatch in 2 weeks, iv heard that they hatch in 30 days and i have heard that they hatch in 50 days....... does any body know the correct time for the hatching? i really dont want to have to wait 2 months before i see baby ones, i want to grow the colony as soon as possible.
thanks :2thumb:


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

anyone? im getting more and more egg pods


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

PM vukic this guy knows he's roaches


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

will do, thanks


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but I think it's around 2 months.


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

imginy said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think it's around 2 months.


okay thanks :2thumb:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

do what everyone else does google it


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

strabo said:


> do what everyone else does google it


which is what i have already done, hence the 'i have heard they hatch in 2 weeks, 3 weeks' etc, i heard all of that off searching on google which is why i have posted on here


----------

